# More Problems For Iran



## Brooklynben (Oct 15, 2010)

DEBKA has put out two reports recently which I thought were interesting;

*It's Hard To Launch a Missile Without a Launcher*
A secret Iranian military installation was struck by a triple blast Tues. Oct. 12 the day before Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad landed in Lebanon.  
Sources report the site held most of the Shehab-3 medium-range missile launchers stocked for striking US forces in Iraq and Israel - some set to deliver triple warheads (tri-conic nosecones). The underground bunkers housing the launchers at the Revolutionary Guards Imam Ali mountain base in Lorestan were built to defy sabotage.
It lies 400 kilometers from Baghdad and primary American bases in central Iraq and 1,250 kilometers from Tel Aviv and central Israel. Both are well within the Shehab-3 missile's 1,800-2,500-kilometer operational range.



> _ Racing Kitty, have you been playing with your C4 again? _



*Iran believed executed nuclear staff over Stuxnet*
10 Oct. Information reaching the West indicates that Iran has put to death some atomic scientists and technicians suspected of helping plant the Stuxnet virus in its nuclear program. The admission by Ali Akbar Salehi, head of the Atomic Energy Organization, on Friday, Oct. 8 - the frankest yet by any Iranian official - that Western espionage had successfully penetrated its nuclear program is seen as bearing out those reports. 
It also attests to the damaging effect the malworm has had on the program: the Bushehr reactor has faced one delay after another since it was inaugurated in August and other nuclear plants are functioning only partially since the virus first surfaced last July.
But, the Iranian nuclear chief contended, Iran had countered enemy efforts. "The issue of spies existed in the past, but is diminishing day by day," he said.  
The extreme security measures clamped down on the program's employees have further slowed its progress.



> _ Lucky for Iran, they have lots and lots of nuclear scientists :doh: _


----------



## Headshot (Oct 15, 2010)

View attachment 13296


----------

